# Which is better Firefox or IE?



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

My old computer used firefox and now Im on IE again. Can someone tell me which is the better way to get online?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Functionally, IE is probably best. However I'm having severe difficulty with both IE and Firefox.

IE works well for just about everything, but has a severe memory leak. I've tried a number of fixes, but if I use IE long enough it will eventually max out my memory.

Firefox doesn't have a memory leak, but it's processor intensive. If I watch a string of video news clips they'll stop playing for a minute or more, waiting for the processor to not be maxed-out.

I'm finding that Google Chrome works pretty well with neither of those problems, but I do encounter some compatibility problems from time to time. For example, sometimes CNN news clips won't want to play. If I really want to see the clip I'll open Firefox to view the clip, then close Firefox promptly.

The short answer is that I've gone to Google Chrome for the most part.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Which browser is best depends on the platform used by the website your accessing. 

As many websites advise using one browser over the other, I have found keeping both loaded on my PC to be optimal.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Is a ford better or is a chevy, thats the question you ask. There both browsers, they both work, they both do the basic same them. They both have differances, they both have strenths and weaknesses. IE has had more security issues, somesites dont work well with firefox. For home use, I use firefox most of the time, there are a couple of web sites that its required. (mainly microsoft sites). IE comes with the OS and untill windows 7 you cant get rid of it. FF is an add on but is free easy to get and install.

I prefer FF at home but work forces me to IE..

load FF and use it, if you like continue, if not go back.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

guess I have nothing much to say about FF or IE, as I am now using Safari, ~!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> guess I have nothing much to say about FF or IE, as I am now using Safari, ~!


Why do you use Safari? I've never heard of it. What advantages can you tell us about. I prefer Firefox to IE. I hate IE, actually... Firefox is much more straightforward, at least I think so.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes I know you may not have heard of Safari because I am now on a Mac.
No more worrying about the IE not functioning correct, or may have hidden holes that MS often has to fix, or even have to wonder if my virus protection is up to date, because no need for any virus protection, no malware needed, no spyware needed nothing of the sorts.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Safari is the Mac browser though think there is a windoze version. Simular to Konqueror in linux.

Firefox uses lot memory and very slow on older system, but the plethora of add-ons for it make it worth considering if you have need of those.

Opera (lookie at the Opera 10-alpha, its going to be real winner) is what I use most of time. Its low resource requirements make it good on older hardware. Also seems to work better with my slow dialup connection. Its problem is when websites browser sniff and give it weird formatted pages or refuse to deal with it at all. Sometimes you can fool the browser sniffers by masking it as Firefox, but some sniffers go beyond that simple fix.

IE?, whats that?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been on Macs for 20 years. Safari comes with my machines, but i still load and prefer FF. 
IE? That hasn't even been an option since something like version 5. :hand:

I will say, though, on our Windoze machine, everyone's preference seems to be: FF, Safari and _finally_ IE. lol


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> Yes I know you may not have heard of Safari because I am now on a Mac.
> No more worrying about the IE not functioning correct, or may have hidden holes that MS often has to fix, or even have to wonder if my virus protection is up to date,* because no need for any virus protection, no malware needed, no spyware needed nothing of the sorts.*






I don't think Mac agrees with you.

"For many years anti-virus suites have primarily been found and endorsed on Windows platforms only. While they certainly existed on Linux, Mac OS X and even cell phones, it was rare to see them in action and even rarer to see a virus that threatened people enough to warrant such suites in the first place. The increased popularity of OS X is changing that, and for the first time since its release Apple has recommended that Mac users install anti-virus software. 

Rattling off a list of anti-virus suites available on the Mac, Apple has encouraged âwidespreadâ use of the programs, claiming it'll make virus writing a more difficult process. Realistically, though, what we see here is a change in the perception that Apple has about their own software in the world today. Typically, they work hard to avoid saying anything negative about Mac OS X, *but admitting that users might need an anti-virus suite to stay safe is admitting that the OS is vulnerable after all â something numerous security researchers have been saying for a while. "*

.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Does anyone know anything more about google chrome?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ninny said:


> [/B]
> 
> *but admitting that users might need an anti-virus suite to stay safe is admitting that the OS is vulnerable after all â something numerous security researchers have been saying for a while. "*
> 
> .


key words here is *MIGHT NEED* they do not say, you Do need one, or should get one, or you NEED one. 
I asked where I got the IMac and they all agreed that as of NOW there is no need for one Although Norton would like you to buy a antivirus program from them. And who knows maybe I will but as of now nope.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

snoozy said:


> Why do you use Safari? I've never heard of it. What advantages can you tell us about. I prefer Firefox to IE. I hate IE, actually... Firefox is much more straightforward, at least I think so.


There is a windows version of Safari that I use on my work laptop. You can download it for free on Apple's web site.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> key words here is *MIGHT NEED* they do not say, you Do need one, or should get one, or you NEED one.
> I asked where I got the IMac and they all agreed that as of NOW there is no need for one Although Norton would like you to buy a antivirus program from them. And who knows maybe I will but as of now nope.


I don't use it often as I don't feel a need to. You can use ClamXav as the anti virus program. Search and download.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bufordt said:


> I don't use it often as I don't feel a need to. You can use ClamXav as the anti virus program. Search and download.


 Thank you as I might do it.
But I like what it said in the very first sentence.:


> Back in the days before OS X, the number of viruses which attacked Macintosh users totaled somewhere between about 60 and 80. Today, the number of *viruses actively attacking OS X users is...NONE!*


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I prefer FF, the wife prefers IE.
Google Chrome prefers to spy on you and report the results.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

BTW, I tend to think FF has better security than IE, but I have no idea if this is substantiated by anything more than my gut theory.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Google Chrome prefers to spy on you and report the results.


How do you mean?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Randy Rooster said:


> Does anyone know anything more about google chrome?


I downloaded it soon after release to give it a try but I didn't find any extra speed by using it so uninstalled it. In my opinion it was actually slower than Firefox. To add speed when browsing I typically keep Java and Java Script turned off. With FF it is very easy to turn them on as needed. With IE not as easy. 

I liked the Netscape and used it for many years but they finally abandoned its users--in my opinion.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I use Opera. I'm pretty spoiled by the mouse gestures and faster speed.


----------



## paynecountry (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a linux guy, so I prefer linux based apps, such as firefox. With that said, I use IE for work websites because that's what they were developed around. I use Firefox, Epiphany, and Opera for all other surfing. I'm using firefox for this post. As was stated before, firefox has a TON of add-ons to make life easier. Opera has them too, but it's a little more, uh, clunky if you ask me. I'm not a fan of Knoq or Safari, but that's probably because I haven't really given them a chance. Until google chrome has a linux version, I won't be trying it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think some have had luck running the windows version of Safari under WINE. I personally dont see the point, but it is an option. Same with the Chrome under WINE though think Chrome is quite slow used that way. Chrome is still beta anyway isnt it?

One windows browser that is very nice under WINE is K-meleon, sort of a Mozilla-lite. Its as fast as any native graphic linux browser except maybe Dillo yet lot more functional than Dillo. There is even a lite version of K-meleon called K-ninja.

Been trying the Opera 10-alpha. It is alpha so going to be bit before an official final release. However will say on some sites its faster than Opera 9 but on others especially ebay its slower. Ebay is just weird anymore so dont know if that counts.

Konqueror is nice, but I hate the KDE bloated desktop. Some on Puppy Linux forum got it to install and work without KDE but still has to have a lot of KDE support files installed which makes it kinda large for just a browser.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

snoozy said:


> How do you mean?


Google Chrome privacy issues, and user tips

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2008/sep/04/googlechromeprivacyissuesa


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Oh dear. I am using Chrome right now, as I have been unable to reload FF. It seems to work alright. Well. I really like Firefox though. If only I could figure out why it won't let me reinstall it.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Snoozy,

Ckeck to make sure you have all of the folder of the previous FF load disposed of.

Last year I had FF corrupt and tried uninstalling with control panel add remove programs and then reload it and it wouldn't reload. I found out that the add remove did not totally remove the file because it was in use by my security software.

After turning off the other programs monitoring the file folder I was able to manually remove the folder and was able to reload FF and let it recreate the folder with no problems .


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Shrek said:


> Snoozy,
> 
> Ckeck to make sure you have all of the folder of the previous FF load disposed of.
> 
> ...


How do I do that?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

When installing any software in a windows OS, suggest using this: 

Total Uninstall 2.35 (last freeware edition)

Can get it here or do google: http://www.321download.com/LastFreeware/page11.html

windows isnt very good at automatically removing all bits and pieces. This software tracks every last little change made and can reverse it to uninstall. You have to install new software through Total Uninstall in order for it to do the uninstall. Otherwise it wont have record of changes made. 

I even tried once using it to install one of those 30 day trial software offers, they automatically disable after 30 days and leave a "secret" marker in registry so you cant just uninstall and reinstall to get around the time limit. Well if originally installed through Total Uninstall, it would even remove the secret registry marker. It wasnt intended to defeat such but shows how well it works.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Well, I managed to delete every bit of FF I could find and then was able to install the latest version. Thank goodness. Bookmarks and passwords all intact. I am really most comfortable using Firefox. Chrome was alright - till I read about the privacy issues, but FF is easy, straightforward and uncluttered.


----------

